# First time ABTS - holy wow!



## valar05 (Jul 16, 2017)

So I've never cooked or eaten ABTs before coming to this great community.  Had some friends over after a move and decided to do these up alongside a fatty (so much bacon).













20170715_204254.jpg



__ valar05
__ Jul 16, 2017







These finished just a little before the fatty, and they disappeared quick!  My wife only got one, so I think I'm making them again tonight.

I made up the simplest version I'd seen - 8 oz cream cheese, about an equivalent amount of sharp cheddar cheese, and a generous dose of seasoning I got off the shelf at walmart - American Royal Championship Rib Rub.  Stuffed it in about a dozen halved peppers, wrapped in a whole slice of petit jean bacon, and smoked it at 230ish about an hour and a half.  BBQ bliss right there.  Only thing I'd change is to not stuff the peppers quite so much, since some of them exploded a bit.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 16, 2017)

They look delicious!

Nice job for your first try!

Al


----------



## b-one (Jul 16, 2017)

ABT's look tasty! You can also do sweet peppers or SBT's. I'm planning some cheese steak SBT's for today,I also like to par cook the bacon so it crisps a little better but only lay a slice on top to cut some of the body expansion.:biggrin:


----------



## valar05 (Jul 16, 2017)

Mmm, that sounds pretty good!   Is there a particular kind of sweet pepper you use?  Like bell peppers?


----------



## b-one (Jul 16, 2017)

Valar05 said:


> Mmm, that sounds pretty good!   Is there a particular kind of sweet pepper you use?  Like bell peppers?



Yes the mini sweet bell peppers,I have seen others do poblano and the like so your only limited by what you like.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 16, 2017)

Great ABT's, always a hit at parties.

I always make 2-3Xs more than what I think I need.
Worse case scenario I get to snack on them the next day.

Almost any thin skinned chile works well, but you can roast and skin the others with excellent results.
Large Poblano and Anaheim chiles left whole are very good, make for an great presentation and a meal in themselves.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jul 16, 2017)

With the larger peppers I like to mix in chunky smoked chorizo to the cc w/red onion to make it more of a side than an app.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 16, 2017)

wimpy69 said:


> With the larger peppers I like to mix in chunky smoked chorizo to the cc w/red onion to make it more of a side than an app.


That is good, try small diced chunks of other sausage too, I've also used leftover Pulled Pork and chicken too.


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 16, 2017)

V05, nice job on the ABT's


----------



## valar05 (Jul 17, 2017)

wimpy69 said:


> With the larger peppers I like to mix in chunky smoked chorizo to the cc w/red onion to make it more of a side than an app.



Mmm, I saw a recipe with chorizo in it, but passed on it this time just cause i was already making a fatty, figured that was enough sausage.  But I'll have to go that route next ime, sounds amazing!


----------



## wimpy69 (Jul 17, 2017)

Sometimes i'll smoke up some plain sausage chubs, crumble and add that to the mix. It's endless what you can use.


----------

